# Brian Shaw Deadlift Training for 2013 WSM



## Assassin32 (Feb 6, 2015)

Saw this today and thought it was pretty cool. I love watching WSM and Shaw seems like a pretty solid dude......


----------



## stonetag (Feb 7, 2015)

That is pretty fukin cool, serious weight. How tall is he?


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 7, 2015)

Stone, he's 6'8" 425 lbs. He's won The Worlds Strongest Man twice. Dude is a monster.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's Shaw lifting a 558 lb atlas stone. Absolutely insane brute strength.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 7, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Stone, he's 6'8" 425 lbs. He's won The Worlds Strongest Man twice. Dude is a monster.


So realistically he is pulling the weight higher, correct? then say someone 6'0.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 7, 2015)

The atlas stones are my fav. event of the strongman. Brute strength, but also serious technique.


----------

